# Third Nipple?



## moonmama7 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi all. I'm posting for a friend who's trying to decide on an issue for her ds. It is not about circ but what I consider a similar issue in some ways. Her ds was born with a slight 3rd nipple. She's trying to decide whether to have it removed.

The reason I'm posting it here is because you folks have obviously given a lot of thought to issues about medically unnecessary surgery for babies. It's not like circ because a 3rd nipple is obviously not standard equipment but he was born with it. My friend is concerned about him being teased and feeling uncomfortable about it when he's older. On the other hand, it is his body and maybe the 3rd nipple has some sensitivity/serves some purpose?

Anyway, would love to know what you wise folks think.

Violet


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't have a 3rd nipple but I know people who do, and it's more like a large mole. It's not "obviously" a nipple, and I doubt he'd get made fun of because of it unless he pointed out "Hey, look at my 3rd nipple!", KWIM?


----------



## glendora (Jan 24, 2005)

Supposedly third nipples happen in 1 of 100 births! They're more common than most people realize.

That said, I don't think I'd remove it until the ds was old enough want it removed. Kind of like with moles.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

I wouldn't remove it. Not my body.


----------



## Islay (Apr 29, 2006)

My two year old grandson has a third nipple. His parents do not intend to have it removed. As his body grows and changes over time, his extra nipple may fade or look like a small skin blemish.

Let time go by....

Christopher


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

My 16 yr old sister has one. Although she'd die if she knew that I mentioned it, I know that she doesn't have any plans to get it removed. No one will see it but her future husband anyway.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I had a friend who had one too. We were in high school when she showed me, and it really did just look more like a mole at that age. I think on that perfect baby skin, it may look so obvious, but as he gets older it will be joined by freckles, moles, spots, suntan... it will no be noticeable.

In any case I would no way, no how have it cut off! Not my decision to make. It's no big deal to have one, anyway.


----------



## BabyBumblebee (Mar 16, 2005)

I wouldn't remove it. My baby (ha! 21yr old) brother has one, and he says it gives him the best pick-up lines when he's out clubbing







: It's very small at this stage too, and you wouldn't give it a second glance if you didn't know what it was....


----------



## nicole lisa (Oct 27, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it. I have one just at the edge of my right arm pit. No one has ever said anything about it - most just think it's a mole.

And that hottie Mark Wahlberg has one:

http://markwahlberg.com/view.shtml?/...kchestshot.jpg


----------



## Minky (Jun 28, 2005)

I have one, it was prominant when I was a little girl but it now just looks like a mole. I was self consious about it in high school but never considered having it removed, and when I look at it now, it has sank into my skin and you can barely see it, I think a scar would be just as noticable.


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

If you want to do a search on the subject, they are called supernumary nipples in medicalese. Very common. Only real interest is that when women are pregnant they can increase in size and get more pointed. This can worry the woman if she has always thought it was a mole because we're all told that changes to a mole can mean cancer. Usually the dr or midwife will point it out and tell her not to worry about it and that it's very common to have these nipples. I've never heard of them being removed.

It's interesting that if a baby has a port wine stain on his face, it is removed but if it is anywhere else, the drs think it is better to leave it alone.
Baybee


----------



## Minky (Jun 28, 2005)

I didn't notice mine get bigger during either of my pregnancies, I vaguely remember it tingling though but only during my first pregnancy.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I would not do surgery.

-Angela


----------

